# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Ubuntu wallpaper photography (need ideas)

## seancarlgrech

In the following days I will be making some wallpapers with scenery of malta for ubuntu users...

any ideas pls?

examples(links) would be gr8...

----------


## Gutt

If you could do something like Dawn of Ubuntu it'd be great  :Smile:  .
I don't exactly know what Malta's geography is like though  :Surprised:  .



(Dawn of Ubuntu was really a beautiful wallpaper).

----------


## Thricemin

No one has made good scenery ubuntu wallpaper, i would like to see something like this with a ubuntu logo or art on the wallpaper 


http://www.highdefwallpapers.com/ima..._Sky_Bliss.jpg



Here is a gnome example, the scenery is good but it would be better if it was ubuntu.   :Smile: 
http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams..._1600x1200.jpg

----------


## Thricemin

> If you could do something like Dawn of Ubuntu it'd be great  .
> I don't exactly know what Malta's geography is like though  .
> 
> 
> 
> (Dawn of Ubuntu was really a beautiful wallpaper).




Ya it is nice but no logo or ubuntu txt.

----------


## MadsRH

Why Malta? I think something from Africa would make more sense - it would to me anyway.

//MadsRH

----------


## smartboyathome

> Ya it is nice but no logo or ubuntu txt.


That's because Ubuntu doesn't like to include logos in its backgrounds.

----------


## Gutt

> That's because Ubuntu doesn't like to include logos in its backgrounds.


Exactly, we don't need to have Ubuntu written all over the wallpaper, we just know it's Ubuntu  :Smile:  .

----------


## Thricemin

> Exactly, we don't need to have Ubuntu written all over the wallpaper, we just know it's Ubuntu  .


I wish i could tell just by looking at the wallpaper.  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## seancarlgrech

> Why Malta? I think something from Africa would make more sense - it would to me anyway.


1st reason i'm maltese, and therefore i can take as many photos as i like in Malta

2nd i love malta 

3rd take a look:
http://picasaweb.google.com/seancarl...MalteseScenery

----------


## seancarlgrech

Thanks for your ideas!

----------


## Gutt

Seancarlgrech, the pictures are really nice, but I'd recomend you take pictures where there aren't boats. Not that I don't like boats but that I don't see how that'd really be Ubuntu-y. 
Besides that, your pictures are really nice  :Smile:  .

----------


## seancarlgrech

> Seancarlgrech, the pictures are really nice, but I'd recomend you take pictures where there aren't boats. Not that I don't like boats but that I don't see how that'd really be Ubuntu-y. 
> Besides that, your pictures are really nice  .


thanks

but sorry for not specifying before but those were only examples of how Malta looks like...

for my photos & edits look at my successive thread

----------

